# MessageBox



## W-Stefan (6. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

habe auf meine Internetseite eine MessageBox eingebaut (VB script) die aktiviert wird, wenn man auf einen Button klickt.
Soweit funktioniert das auch aber oben in der MessageBox steht immer VBScript drin und das möchte ich ändern.
Außerdem möchte ich auch eine grafik dazu einbauen.

Danke


----------



## p-mania (6. September 2004)

*link oder quelltext*

Poste mal den Link oder den Quelltext.
damit man sich das mal anschauen kann.


----------



## W-Stefan (6. September 2004)

geht grad schlecht. bin nicht zu hause


----------



## p-mania (6. September 2004)

*dann halt später*

nicht schlimm  
poste es halt später

ich kenne das script leider nicht daher kann ich dir so nicht viel helfen!


----------



## hyppolit_krispin (10. September 2004)

hallo 

also die VBScript-Meldung in deiner Msg-Box kriegste nicht raus; ebenso bei JS.
VB-Script zu verwenden ist sowieso kriminell 
das wird sogut wie immer geblockt *g* - und bei linux-surfern läuft das sowieso nicht, ist nämlich MS-spezifisch.

warum machst du nicht ein html-popup ?
funkt immer  - zudem kannst du da auch bilder einbinden was bei den anderen beiden möglichkeiten NICHT geht.


----------

